# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Prince Harry/Meghan Markle/Oprah/Royals **SU**

## Suzi

I know that people have been upset by some people laughing away Meghan Markle's claims that she was suicidal whilst she was living here with Prince Harry and that her concerns were just ignored. I know that so many other celebrities have waded in such as Piers Morgan this morning. The following is something I posted on our FB page this morning and it's been suggested I share it here too...




> I haven't seen the interview with Prince Harry, Meghan Markle and Oprah, but that doesn't matter. Someone has said that they felt like taking their own life and people have ignored this. That is wrong. The fact that "the public" are then stating that it isn't true undermines everything that wonderful organisations like us here at Dealing with Depression
>  or on the forum where you can be as anon as you want/need at Dealing with Depression (www.dealingwithdepression.co.uk ), Shout
> (text 85258 for free text based support), the Samaritans
>  and others are trying to do - to support those who are struggling with mental ill health and suicidal ideations etc whilst also trying to #breakthestigma of living with mental ill health and suicide.
> If you are one of those people who have been trashing her because she has said she felt suicidal, whilst also being one of the "I'm always here to listen" or "be kind always" or "it's OK not to be OK" or any of the other "talk about mental health" " then please do unfollow this page. I hate two facedness....
> Just for the record, I'm not a fan of the snippets I have heard from this interview, never been a massive fan of hers, but I do support him in wanting to protect her and their children, but also respect the Monarchy too.... It's a hideous situation that just makes me sad. It's the responses to her speaking openly about her mental state that has made me furiously angry...
> Please keep comments respectful and mindful of others...

----------

Paula (09-03-21),selena (09-03-21),Stella180 (09-03-21)

----------


## Suzi

I followed it up with this post this afternoon, sharing some information from Mind..




> Be warned: This does talk about suicide and suicidal feelings. Following the interview with Oprah, Prince Harry and Meghan Markle yesterday Mind
>  have produced these brilliant ideas for helping you talk to someone who is dealing with suicidal feelings. I know that this is emotive, so please remember that someone who may be reading this could be at crisis point. Please be mindful of your comments. 
> 
> **If you are in crisis point, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE get some proper emergency help. You will be taken seriously and you aren't "just attention seeking" or anything negative. There are organisations all over the world who can listen and can help. Call 999, or 911 in an emergency. Your life is important. You are wanted and needed.




If you follow this link you will find some of their ideas as infographics: https://www.facebook.com/mindforbett...58838281078614

----------


## Stella180

:(clap):  :(clap):  :(clap):  Well said. I saw some comments on FB yesterday regarding the interview and so many of the comments were absolutely vile towards Meagan and don’t understand why. Not so long ago Harry was everyone’s favourite royal but now they are all slating his wife and the mother of his children. This is a man who has done so much work to fight the stigma of mental health, he has opened up about his own battles will depression, his mother struggled too but nobody would think of calling them liars or attention seekers etc so why do they think it’s ok to treat Meagan this way? 

I’m far from a fan of hers and I’m not that fussed about the royals generally but I am discussed at the way the public have judged this woman and her mental frailty.

----------

Paula (09-03-21),Suzi (09-03-21)

----------


## Stella180

https://apple.news/AV7E709VoQgi2cduUZX0cBA

----------


## Suzi

Good riddance!

----------


## Stella180

Jumped before he was pushed. I know he gets a kick out of being controversial but he over stepped the mark on this one.

----------


## Suzi

I'm not a fan, haven't been for so long - he was the one who "ok'd" the phone tapping of Millie Dowlers phone (among other celebs) and she lived less than 10 mins away from me... He has less morals than pond scum.

----------

Stella180 (09-03-21)

----------


## Stella180

Correct!

----------

Suzi (09-03-21)

----------


## Paula

Couldnt agree more. About bloody time!

----------

Suzi (10-03-21)

----------


## Jaquaia

I completely disagree. I think that is really harsh to pond scum.

----------

OldMike (10-03-21),Paula (09-03-21),Suzi (10-03-21)

----------


## Stella180

But she is saying pond scum has more morals than Piers Morgan. Me don’t discriminate against pond scum here  :O:

----------


## Stella180

I’ve just heard that the bookies favourite to replace Piers Morgan is the governor of Wormwood Scrubs cos at least he lets people finish their sentences  :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------

